# Hurricane 40mm cannon.



## CharlesBronson (Jul 1, 2010)

Fresh upload of the "can opener" the mighty Hurricane IID with two Vickers Class S 40 mm guns.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_PQSajWEiM_


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2010)

Great video, thanks for posting...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

COOL!


----------



## magnu (Jul 2, 2010)

Neat clip 
Hats off to the pilots too. have a stoppage that low , with the speed those things would knock off and it would take some very fancy footwork to stay in the air.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 2, 2010)

> Great video, thanks for posting...



No problemo, here is the vid in mp4 if somebody want to save in disk, is also compatible with Ipods.



> Neat clip
> Hats off to the pilots too. have a stoppage that low , with the speed those things would knock off and it would take some very fancy footwork to stay in the air



True however the gun recoil dont seem too bad after all.


----------



## Glider (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't let the look of the recoil fool you. I read once that every shot dropped the nose of the aircraft by 5 degrees hence the single shots. Fire more than one and you are looking at the ground coming up pretty fast.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2010)

Very cool find CB!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 2, 2010)

You re welcome Aaron.



> Don't let the look of the recoil fool you. I read once that every shot dropped the nose of the aircraft by 5 degrees hence the single shots. Fire more than one and you are looking at the ground coming up pretty fast.



I guess it depens also on inertia, at higher velocity of the aircraft less effect of the gun recoil.


----------



## aircro (Jul 3, 2010)

Great video, C.B.. I didn't know that IID's of 6Sq have emblem, nice to see some other 6Sq JV than Z.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks, next upload, the Westland Whirldwind.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic video. Hadn't seen that one before!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Matt, is always a pleasure to find unseen material from WWW2.


----------

